# Farine de blé complet ou farine de blé complète?



## madama

Salve,

la traduzione di "farina di grano integrale" è?

- farine de blé complet?

ou

-farine de blé complète?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## AudeS

instinctivement je dirais "farine de blé complet", résultat de la mouture du grain complet, parce que l'on dit blé complet.
Mais les deux apparaissent sur Google sur des sites apparemment sérieux, et veulent a priori dire la même chose.


----------



## madama

Farine de blé complet, j'ai demandé à un français 

Pourquoi on dis blé complet plutot que ble entier?

Merci


----------



## madama

Anche se non ho inserito gli accenti, solo perché ho scritto di fretta e posseggo la tastiera italiana, vorrei tanto che qualcuno rispondesse alla mia domanda.

Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Madama,
Non sono sicuro di avere capito esattamente qual era la domanda . Ripetila, per favore ! Resto in linea .


----------



## madama

Peut-on dire farine de blé complet et farine de blé entier de manière indistincte? Ou il y a une différence dans leur signification? 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## matoupaschat

Okay, così capisco meglio ! 
Farine de blé complet ou de blé entier, il n'y a aucune différence  .


----------



## madama

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Corsicum

« _Complet/Entier_ »
Oui, effectivement pour le langage courrant c’est identique mais de manière générale on peut essayer d’identifier une nuance.
_« Entier»_ est une notion concernant l’état, la valeur intrinsèque d’un produit qui n’a pas été altéré ou diminué.
j’ai l’impression que _« complet »_ serait beaucoup plus relatif à la consommation  du produit, à ce que l’on attend du produit.
Un produit pourrait être « _complet_ » d’un point de vue consommation sans pour cela être « _entier _» au sens strict.
Un produit « _entier_ » pourrait ne pas être un produit tout à fait « _complet_ » d’un point de vue alimentaire.
C’est ce que je comprend, je peux faire une erreur ?
 
Il serait intéressant de savoir si on retrouve cette nuance en Italien pour un produit consommé ?


----------

